# Klein USA meters???



## LowZ (Nov 30, 2012)

Just saw a post from Voltage Hazard about Klein making a USA meter. I thought he was mistaken because Klein put out those USA plug testers but I checkd the web and the Klein FB page and it's true. Kinda sucks since I don't need a new DMM right now but I'm tempted to pick one up just to show my support for Made in USA. :thumbup:

Has anyone seen these at their supply house? TRying to figure out what their charging for this.

http://www.kleintools.com/videos/klein-tools-mm5000-and-mm6000-multimeters


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

All klein meters will be made in the US


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Just bought a klein amp probe/meter that style the other night at the HD. 'bout 85 bucks. I'll take a pic later. Real nice.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Two models are assembled in the US from US and imported parts. That's probably as good as it gets. At least it employs a few (North) Americans.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

99cents said:


> Two models are assembled in the US from US and imported parts. That's probably as good as it gets. At least it employs a few (North) Americans.


Well 99cents, here are my 2 cents on this.....

In the USA, there are laws about how these products can be marked. The FTC regulates this. To be marked Made in USA, every single part, down to the smallest resistor, must come from the USA. Almost nobody can do that anymore. The be made in USA with US and other parts, the majority of the product must be made, parts purchased in the USA, and transformed in the USA. If it is not, it will be marked assembled in the USA (not made). 

Fluke generally marks this on their packaging, because that is where the FTC looks. They don't mark it on the product, or their website. You throw the package away, and then just assume it's all made here, because they don't give you that information on their website. They are hiding how and where these are made, because everyone assumes they are completely made in the USA. They don't want people pointing out what you did about Klein, and having them think the product is not as good. In my opinion, this is a little dishonest, and I applaud Klein for clearly saying this on their website.

So, I stopped at the supply house tonight to see what some of the Fluke packaging is marked. Attached is a photo of the 87V box, which (like the Klein) says it is Made in USA of US and non US parts. Interesting though was the 289 box, which I "thought" was Made in USA, and it was marked assembled in USA. If nobody believes me, feel free to stop by your supply house, and see for yourself.


----------



## Shane B (Feb 24, 2013)

cultch said:


> Just bought a klein amp probe/meter that style the other night at the HD. 'bout 85 bucks. I'll take a pic later. Real nice.


 
I'm actually looking into getting a new MM. I like klein tools, is this meter worth the $85?


----------



## Ewcelectric (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a Klein meter, Well.... It's cheap at least.
I will not buy another. Screen sucks, have to press too many buttons for continuity. It's also too slow (like a fluke which is my beef with them too.) 
Working with startco units, fast meters are your friend and save you lots of headaches. And burned fuses


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Shane B said:


> I'm actually looking into getting a new MM. I like klein tools, is this meter worth the $85?












Worth it to me. Amps up to 400, volts, continuty. That all I really need. It's got some other stuff...


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I can imagine that a lot of semiconductors and other components just aren't made in north america anymore period. It is probably impossible to manufacture a 100 percent made in North America multimeter these days.


----------



## dgable (Feb 27, 2012)

cdnelectrician said:


> I can imagine that a lot of semiconductors and other components just aren't made in north america anymore period. It is probably impossible to manufacture a 100 percent made in North America multimeter these days.


I was thinking the same thing. After being in the electronics field for the last 10 years. I agree with this 100%.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

I haven't found any reviews on these new meters on-line yet. But, the features on this meter looks really nice. It compares very well to a Fluke 87, is USA made, and is about half the price. I would like to see one first hand in a supply house, or see a good on-line review of one. I'm impressed that Klein is answering all the critics out there by doing a USA meter, and not jacking up the price like Fluke does. It's about time we have had a choice in a USA meter besides Fluke. No other meter company is doing that, so it says that Klein is serious about this line.


----------



## shieldcracker (Sep 14, 2009)

Or Klein is misleading us...


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

shieldcracker said:


> Or Klein is misleading us...


Yeah.

They would risk fines and lawsuits from the FTC, in order to fool us into thinking they are making USA meters, when they really are not............

So, they get into making meters a few years ago, and everyone bitches that they are made in Korea instead of the USA. Klein hears the bitching, and a few years later comes out with meters made in USA, because we asked for it. Instead of this board applauding them for listening, and manufacturing in the USA, Klein is instead accused of misleading us by claiming made in USA. Really????


----------



## P-Electrician (Aug 2, 2012)

I do Klein for almost all my hand tools, But my choice for test equipment is still FLUKE


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Yeah.
> 
> They would risk fines and lawsuits from the FTC, in order to fool us into thinking they are making USA meters, when they really are not............
> 
> So, they get into making meters a few years ago, and everyone bitches that they are made in Korea instead of the USA. Klein hears the bitching, and a few years later comes out with meters made in USA, because we asked for it. Instead of this board applauding them for listening, and manufacturing in the USA, Klein is instead accused of misleading us by claiming made in USA. Really????


You work for Klein don't you? Lol


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Rochsolid said:


> You work for Klein don't you? Lol


Yes, I work for Klein, AND Greenlee, AND Ideal, AND sometimes Fluke. Just look at my past posts, and you will see.

In actuality, I just get annoyed by people who posts misleading information just for the He!! of it. Reading this message board, I get annoyed a lot. When I see mis-information, I correct it, and defend the true information. It doesn't matter who the company is. That is why I've been accused of working for several different companies. Klein seems to get picked on the most, so I probably defend them the most. So be it. 

I bitch at all these companies too. I just don't spread lies.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Yes, I work for Klein, AND Greenlee, AND Ideal, AND sometimes Fluke. Just look at my past posts, and you will see.
> 
> In actuality, I just get annoyed by people who posts misleading information just for the He!! of it. Reading this message board, I get annoyed a lot. When I see mis-information, I correct it, and defend the true information. It doesn't matter who the company is. That is why I've been accused of working for several different companies. Klein seems to get picked on the most, so I probably defend them the most. So be it.
> 
> I bitch at all these companies too. I just don't spread lies.


I'm not trying to get you going, I was just being a smart ass. But for what it's worth, it doesn't matter where Klein makes their tools these days, they're junk


----------

